# XIFAXAN



## IBSSUXS (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello. Im new on here. Heres my story in a nutshell... Ive been having abdominal pain, gas pain, and sideaches for the past 20 years. Yes, 20. Thankfully its not that often, but enough times to be diagnosed with IBS.

I have been to the doctor several times and even a couple ambulance rides to the emergency room. Ive been prescribed things like laxatives, Gas-X, probiotics. Nothing seemed to help.

Went to the Gasologist and had some test done. X-rays and ultrasounds showed excessive gas and build up. If I eat too many vegetables or dairy at once, I get the symptoms.

Over the years I just knew what I could not drink or eat. I cannot have any caffeine, carbonation, or milk. I also have a hard time digesting chili beans and when I eat too much dairy.

I went to the doctor again today and she prescribe me XIFAXAN. Im just wondering if anybody else tried this yet and if it worked for them? Thanks.


----------



## Wolfgrl (Feb 17, 2017)

When a gastroenterologist determined that I might have SIBO, he prescribed Xifaxan which is an antibiotic used to treat small intestinal bacterial overgrowth. After taking the medicine, I felt better within a week, but a few weeks later, the same problems returned. I read somewhere that Xifaxan is often only effective in the short term and has to be repeated. What I encountered is that Medicare (I am over 65) will not pay for this medicine and the cost for me on goodrx was about $800 for a dose which is about two weeks worth. Since I needed a repeat treatment within a few weeks, when the doctor recommended a second dose, I had to say no because I wasn't going to pay these exorbitant prices for a drug that only works temporarily. You probably should be tested with a hydrogen breath test to make sure that you have SIBO before taking this antibiotic. Even if your insurance will pay for it, you better check the price and know that it does not have a lasting effect.


----------



## Nina 73 (Oct 21, 2019)

I have been struggling with IBS for a bit over a year. I had a bout of diverticulitis and after it cleared up I never stopped having pain. I have taken Xifaxan once before and just started my second round. I too felt better ( not great, just better) after the first round but it did not last. I am also over age 65 and will not take it again after this time due to cost. I feel like I have been tested to death and doctors are just saying IBS because they can't find anything else. It has been a huge interruption to my life. I am having problems adjusting to what has become my new normal.


----------

